# Do you own an R35?



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Can we get a list of the members on here who own R35s? It would good to know how many people we are effectively representing. I'll start a list and I suggest everyone just copies the list and adds their name to it. Can you please note if it is a UK car, an EU (non-UK) or an import.

1. Guy - UK


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

no i dont lol


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map


----------



## Audinut (Aug 11, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map 
9. Audinut - UK


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER-EU, Spain


----------



## MSM (Oct 11, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. MSM - UK


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. MSM - UK
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. MSM - UK
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. MSM - UK
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25 Zeyd - EU - France
26. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey

What colour and editions you got peeps, we should find out what the most popular colour and that are. some on should start a survey for R35 colour, country spec, nav etc etc


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
27. WildRover - (Jerry F). - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

Pip UK


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Huhhhhh i was on the list and now i am not. :chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

does borrowing one for a week (and then having to give it back ) count?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

New thread then ?? Or just edit this one ???

RED, Black Edition (The best coulor!)


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden


----------



## TheDeadPrussian (Dec 8, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK


----------



## Audinut (Aug 11, 2009)

. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK 
32. Audinut - UK


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

MickB - UK


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK 
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK 
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK 
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35.CJAY - UK Nav White
__________________


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK 
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F). 
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK 
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


37. Axolotl UK + passenger seat navigatrix (includes back seat driver option)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. xsvoid (Umar) - UK


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. xsvoid (Umar) - UK 
40. GuyBlue10 - UK


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav 
40. MickB - UK 
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. 40. GuyBlue10 - UK

I added 40-42 as i noticed they were missed out


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. 40. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just fixing a mistake i made! I put 40. in next to 44.

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

47. white gtr 35


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't believe anyone was asked if they were "proud" about their cars or what model. The import and sat nav boys just can't help themselves can they :bawling:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> I don't believe anyone was asked if they were "proud" about their cars or what model. The import and sat nav boys just can't help themselves can they :bawling:


Behave!

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

everybody is always saying "I have a UK model blah blah" I like my manga speaking, hard riding baby.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Bruce 20BL Red /Carbon wheels,+Seats+ TiTan exhaust uk
Where are you KK?


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

LK Drifter said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


55 Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Black black edition :0)


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK


----------



## race.pace (Apr 24, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. race.pace - UK


----------



## race.pace (Apr 24, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

60. ifty - uk


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. Naranja - UK


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. Jurgen - JDM


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. Jurgen - JDM
64. NJD - UK


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. Jurgen - JDM
64 Peterpeter UK


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav 
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK
65. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)


----------



## JJA (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK
65. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
66. JJA - Blk Blk


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK
65. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
66. JJA - Blk Blk 
67. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK
65. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
66. JJA - Blk Blk 
67. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
68. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK
65. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
66. JJA - Blk Blk 
67. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
68. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
69. CharlieBrown - UK


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK
65. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
66. JJA - Blk Blk 
67. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
68. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
69. CharlieBrown 
70. Kamae - UK


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

we've got to do a european GTR reunion on the nordschleife nurburgring !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

+ a track day at Spa Oh the lovely Spa !! When and how much ??


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

Kamae said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


71. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

Can some smart bod add me.
I`m only an old git!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

zeyd said:


> we've got to do a european GTR reunion on the nordschleife nurburgring !


Did one yesterday! 11 GT-Rs and no accidents (compared to at least 10 Porsches/Lotii/M3s...  )
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125295-anyone-want-do-proper-track-day-nurburgring.html


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


you have took me and peter peter of the list


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. bazza_g - UK
65. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
66. JJA - Blk Blk 
67. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
68. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
69. CharlieBrown 
70. Kamae - UK
71. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
72. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)*


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

zeyd said:


> we've got to do a european GTR reunion on the nordschleife nurburgring !


We do two or three trips every year as a club so it would be great to see a lot more GT-Rs join in. It's usually a few days and, if we can, we add Spa Francorchamps to the event as well, a truly fantastic circuit!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> *1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...



John list looks nicer in bold yellow 


I'm impressed this list got to 50 in a day. The MLR did something similar with EVO X's and took them ages to get a list of 50.

Long live the R35 ! :clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben,

Hows the pipes progressing so Scotty and i can do the business next weekend pops and bangs here we come


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

*1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)*

Sorted Jurgen


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for adding me. I thought my Black Black edition was the Beast.
Perhaps we can compare Beasts one day?


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Is there a post about that. 

I think we will have to book the linder for GTR owners only


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> *1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

henrygggibson said:


> Thanks for adding me. I thought my Black Black edition was the Beast.
> Perhaps we can compare Beasts one day?


Working on it continually to ensure it stays a beast and disfiguring it with Ben's help to ensure it evolves into a monster some day soon


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> We do two or three trips every year as a club so it would be great to see a lot more GT-Rs join in. It's usually a few days and, if we can, we add Spa Francorchamps to the event as well, a truly fantastic circuit!


As the Tourist Farting days get so crowded nowadays, is it worth checking to see if we could join a track day, as I just did? So much better without bikes and continual stoppages (although there was one very serious accident yesterday that shut the track for an hour and a half at lunchtime).


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun (Andy OCD  ) - UK


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK 
79. besty - UK black in red


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK 
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK 
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK 
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

£4.5M of GTR owners!! Any more?

D


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. Pimlico - uk gun metal


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

Your missed some in teh list that you copied Pimlico (including me!!) I've updated it for you and added you...

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK 
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK 
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav


----------



## Mo_GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk 
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown 
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK 
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK


----------



## knobbySP1 (Apr 4, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Keep going guys, we're nearing the hundred mark..........


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Guy said:


> Keep going guys, we're nearing the hundred mark..........


what happens at 100 ?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav


----------



## tjscott (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK


----------



## masterace (Oct 12, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

This is like naming the US states.

Who's not on the list?


----------



## Tim 29 (Jun 10, 2009)

P1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

P1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

njd said:


> P1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition 
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav


Added my edition and colour - I notice a few Gunmetals on the list. Are they not DMG? or have i missed a different edition


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Added my edition and colour - I notice a few Gunmetals on the list. Are they not DMG? or have i missed a different edition


gunmetal is euro spec, DMG is JDM

DMG is better as it reminds me of Damage in D&D  from my youth


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition 
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition 
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition 
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

highlandsaf said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


By hook or by crook, I'll be number 100 in this book!


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS !!! 

200 now ...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

£5.5mill of GTR owners - that must have some clout!

D


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> £5.5mill of GTR owners - that must have some clout!
> 
> D


Thats the point, we need to know how many owners are represented here! :thumbsup:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

All GTROC members too!?


----------



## RSPaul (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

stealth said:


> . Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

copy, paste and add yourself to the list guys


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by stealth 
. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav


----------



## Diver Chez (Jun 5, 2009)

*Chez*



Guy said:


> Can we get a list of the members on here who own R35s? It would good to know how many people we are effectively representing. I'll start a list and I suggest everyone just copies the list and adds their name to it. Can you please note if it is a UK car, an EU (non-UK) or an import.
> 
> 1. Guy - UK


2 Chez- uk Delivered May 09 Just had 12000 miles services


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

1Rosco1;1192014]1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bump.. don't stop now


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> bump.. don't stop now


I can hear you compiling a mailing list as we speak... 

mook


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I can hear you compiling a mailing list as we speak...
> 
> mook


hahaha im offended you would say such a thing  this is purely in the interests of the club / forum numbers, and to give Guy more clout with NMGB. 


I already have an R35 owner email database of well over 800 worldwide :runaway:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> hahaha im offended you would say such a thing  this is purely in the interests of the club / forum numbers, and to give Guy more clout with NMGB.
> 
> 
> I already have an R35 owner email database of well over 800 worldwide :runaway:


Few more converts to itunes wont hurt:clap:


----------



## P1toR35 (May 24, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)


----------



## Spoilermixer (Dec 15, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)


----------



## Smokey Campbell (Jun 23, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav


----------



## black dog (Oct 12, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black


----------



## h3gg3m (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to all the newbies!

Thats around £6.3mill of GTR's represented!

D


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav 
103. GTRok - UK 
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK Storm White (Black Edition) Sat Nav


----------



## bazyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

This thread is now sticky, so we can keep it a permanent record of owners.

Guy


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Guy said:


> This thread is now sticky, so we can keep it a permanent record of owners.
> 
> Guy



what i would like to know is how many exactly are on Euro roads now ?


Nissan USA have made available that 3,000 U.S cars are on the road, with monthly sales figures



117 GT-Rs sold in October.... 6 more than september and breaking the 3K mark in the US



147 - July 08
484 - August 08
421 - September 08
321 - October 08
208 - November 08
149 - December 08
94 - January 09
169 - February 09
137 - March 09
171 - April 09
146 - May 09
150 - June 09
128 - July 09
100-August 09
111- September 09
117-October 09
-----------------
3053 Total 


I understand there are some 5,000 in Japan, 300 in Oz. I suspenct some 1,500 have been exported from japan to SE Asia.

I have a feeling there could be a fair number in Europe in combo with U.S & JDM imports, there are defo a few 100.

Can you hit up SC for the euro numbers ?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I'll ask SC for the numbers.

In conversation last week I recall being told 1100 delivered in Europe, of which about 650 were uk.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone wants to follow his market closely..that's gooood


So what's the ration ipod/ipodless  ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

zeyd said:


> Someone wants to follow his market closely..that's gooood
> 
> 
> So what's the ration ipod/ipodless  ?


if you mean ap? 98 in UK now


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav


----------



## Nassin (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black 


GTRLewitt 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to GTRLewitt 
Find More Posts by GTRLewitt 


Page 12 of 12 « First < 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Uk Ultimate Silver/Black Sat Nav


----------



## CarlL (Aug 17, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black 
126 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver


----------



## Iggy (Jul 22, 2009)

1
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
127 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
127 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129 - DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
127 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129 - DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav 
130 KK1 -UK


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Everybody knows pareto ...


This is it !

20% of the voices have 80% of effects


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
127 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129 - DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav 
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition 
122 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Jez1in said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

mwebster said:


> Jez1in said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Guy - UK
> ...


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition 
122 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
123 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav 
124 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
125 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
126 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
127 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Someones made a mistake in the numbering.

I think the total should be at least 137 and not 127.

Mods please have a look and see if you can sort out

thanks


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I think that has sorted it?




> *1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...



Rich


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

128 is missing and Smikee for one is missing out (go back a page)

There are others too IIRC.

Needs a mod to maintain a list on the first post IMO.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I have done my best, if you can see what's missing, correct it and post it up. Mod's have plenty to do without messing with lists.


Rich


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
127 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
128 - DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav 
139 KK1 -UK
130 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
131 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
132 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav 
133 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
134 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
135 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
136 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
137. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav 
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav 
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR 

I think the list is now correct ,sorry if it isn't. Was hoping somene else may have done it by now it was beginning to annoy.
Hopefully people will take care in the numbering from now. Please copy and add to the list, rather than just put down their name in the reply.

thanks

Khalid.


----------



## stcbarn (Mar 3, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav 
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav 
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR 
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav


----------



## Mr Rob (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav


----------



## need4speed (May 2, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav


----------



## RM09 GTR (Dec 13, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silver


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

*And another*

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

*next*

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav


----------



## nicherotors (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav


----------



## Marders (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

*GTR owner*

apart from the seats with red trim and darker wheel rims i can not see any difference between premium and black edition, not really bothered about it now, very happy with the car.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

*GTR owner*

The Dentist. ultimate silver black edition/ uk spec


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah, past the 150 mark !!!


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav


----------



## JonLittlechild (Nov 15, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

154 nissan nige - UK Premium - DMG - Non Nav


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

OH S*** must have pushed the wrong button.....on my own again


----------



## Bris (Mar 22, 2009)

JonLittlechild said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal


----------



## GTRYorks (Jul 3, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav


----------



## STGTR (Sep 8, 2009)

SRGTR - UK


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

dhayek - Lebanon vvip edition - ultimate silver


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*R35's*

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav


----------



## Jon W (Jul 23, 2008)

166 jon w - UK premium - Black edition - Gun metallic - sat nav


----------



## Jon W (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav 
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav


----------



## 313bcp (Nov 17, 2009)

Jon W said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


167 313BCP - UK Black edition - Black - Sat Nav


----------



## 313bcp (Nov 17, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav


----------



## Atomic (Apr 2, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav


----------



## tee-double-u (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver


----------



## gaj600rr (Jul 5, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav


----------



## rogerm (Nov 17, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav


----------



## scottishgtr (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

Now how cool would it be to see 174 GTR's meet up? Think I'd need a wider angle lens for the camera. Best get it on the Santa letter.


----------



## bbrqr65 (Apr 4, 2008)

175 bbrqr65 - UK


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk
09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Godders said:


> 178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???


Yup, and his manager too apparently, also wrapped in matt black!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, and his manager too apparently, also wrapped in matt black!


Being done by your mates this week. Going up to see them tomorrow to watch


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

waltong said:


> Being done by your mates this week. Going up to see them tomorrow to watch


Cool, leave a note in the car telling them both to log onto here to work out how to get their GT-Rs back to Veyron-matching levels!


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav


----------



## Bobo (Mar 16, 2009)

180 bobo ums premium


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bobo said:


> 180 bobo ums premium


181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car


----------



## jonh (May 15, 2009)

182 - UK Ultimate Silver Premium


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

183 - kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav

Kp


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

184- RodB- Red, Premium, Nav


----------



## M10HMY (Dec 17, 2009)

Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous, took delivery 28.12.09


----------



## widsyboy (Jan 4, 2010)

bignig said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


14. Widsyboy -uk


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

185 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

The numbering has gone to pot!


----------



## Davidtotal (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. London-UK
_________________
Car Transport


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.

I think this is correct now.
Copy all then put your self on the end and re post.


----------



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.


----------



## CLWGTR (Apr 13, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND


----------



## Big Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nearly 200 !!!


----------



## RIGGERZ (Jan 18, 2010)

193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV:flame:


----------



## r35undercover (Jan 27, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

r35undercover said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi 178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
Any chance of some pics of the matt black GT-R ?
Some of us are considering going down the wrap route ( thats not easy to say after a few! ) and would like to see one done.
Thanks


----------



## Rich M (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV


----------



## sowlergtr (Jan 30, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition


----------



## nigel.j (Jan 31, 2010)

nigel.j uk


----------



## HonzaGT-R (Nov 15, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Just 1 more!
Who will be 200?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup, thats the figure i've been waiting for as well !!!


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Can someone start a new list for most chips on paintwork!lol


----------



## Engelbert (Feb 2, 2010)

*#200*

Premium UMS, Delivered July 2009, Täby, Sweden


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations Englebert!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Engelbert said:


> Premium UMS, Delivered July 2009, Täby, Sweden


Who's the daddy :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i think guy or gtroc should give Englebert a present / award no. 200


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Good idea, but what to give is the question?
Suggestions please!?


----------



## GTR-SpecV (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

I bet your gutted to not get the 200 spot with (I think) the first V Spec!


----------



## MARK H (Jan 20, 2010)

Mark h. UK vibrant red black edition March 2010


----------



## MARK H (Jan 20, 2010)

mark h Vibrant red black edition March 2010


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mark H

Well done, best colour ever


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

nurberg said:


> I bet your gutted to not get the 200 spot with (I think) the first V Spec!


Ah, Yes, but ScottyB @ 88 sold his so really the Spec V is number 200!!!


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

007 said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


203 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

U far north of the Broch?


----------



## Evosean (Jan 21, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND 
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav 
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP) 
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition.


----------



## nick_moss (Aug 29, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black


----------



## Bigd1975 (Feb 13, 2010)

nick_moss said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather


----------



## qmilne (Jul 30, 2007)

Rich001 said:


> 1Rosco1;1192014]1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


110 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition:squintdan


----------



## sigilobaphomet (Apr 3, 2008)

111 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by nick_moss 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

111 is already taken


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

110 is already taken


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by nick_moss 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav



please copy complete list and add your self at the bottom then repost....thanks
__________________


----------



## WADS R35 (Feb 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by nick_moss 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav


----------



## jno (Feb 22, 2010)

211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.


----------



## 10dav (Feb 25, 2010)

212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

213. Martin - UK sat nav


----------



## bigtw (Feb 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by nick_moss 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214 Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter


----------



## Rich 2010GTR (Mar 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by nick_moss 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214 Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215 Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition


----------



## Korg (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214 Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215 Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216 Korg - UK Silver / Premium


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214 Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215 Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216 Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217 Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
__________________


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214 Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215 Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216 Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217 Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218 wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)


----------



## TimJMS (Nov 16, 2002)

wheely said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


219 TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214 Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215 Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216 Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217 Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218 wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219 TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black 
220 Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.


----------



## GTR 73 (Mar 5, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

15 down 207 to go....

Its gonna be a busy year.

Robbie


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99 highlandsaf -UK Black
100 supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101 RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107 ANDY400R - UK
108 1Rosco1 - UK
109 Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110 P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111 Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112 Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113 SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114 Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115 h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116 lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117 Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118 SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119 Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120 Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121 Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122 Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123 GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124 GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125 Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126 Smikee
127 CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128 Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129- DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130 KK1 -UK
131 S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132 Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133 estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134 silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135 mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136 bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137 E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139 stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140 Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141 need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142 Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143 Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144 Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145 RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146 Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147 Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148 Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149 Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150 Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151 R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152 AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153 JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154 Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155 GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156 GTRSTAR - UK
157 Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158 SRGTR
159 Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160 Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161 Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162 Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163 DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164 nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165 weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166 jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168 Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169 tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170 gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171 waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172 rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173 scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174 Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175 bbrqr65 - UK
176 manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177 Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178 Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179 - guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180 bobo ums premium
181 NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182 JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183 kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184 RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185 M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186 Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187 Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190 Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203 nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204 Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205 Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206 Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207 BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208 qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209 Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210 wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211 Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214 Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Ellsworth DMG black satnav


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav


----------



## petestorey (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look.


----------



## Maza10 (Feb 22, 2010)

anilj said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


224. Maza10-UK 05/2009 Kuro Black Edition


----------



## petestorey (Mar 10, 2010)

Think you're a bit late for #224


----------



## PaulRothwell (Mar 20, 2009)

*Just got mine*

March 2010 Premium Edition Ultimate Silver/Black....


----------



## d_m (Mar 20, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition


----------



## fabrizio (Mar 17, 2010)

229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.


----------



## buzzer212 (Oct 13, 2009)

233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.


----------



## scott GTR (Mar 15, 2010)

234 Black edition with Nav Storm white


----------



## XPat (Nov 18, 2008)

235. JDM Premium Silver


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.


----------



## mattgtr (Sep 25, 2009)

2009 black edition silver uk


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010


----------



## mgrice1 (Dec 6, 2008)

241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010


----------



## Reggie68UK (Feb 18, 2010)

242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed


----------



## imperials (May 14, 2009)

246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)

247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium


----------



## Kernal (Mar 23, 2010)

Kernal 2010 Black/Black


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

pippyrips said:


> 251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav


Fantastic

we obviously didn't put you off :chuckle:


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

No, the slipped disc and associated surgery nearly did though!


----------



## Evojeff (Mar 31, 2010)

EvoJeff

Black Edition in red, satnav
Ace:smokin:
Filled up five times in a week:chuckle:


----------



## Meadam1701 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Proud Owner*

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Meadam1701 - 2009 Grey/Dark Grey, Black Edition


----------



## MikeL (Apr 13, 2010)

*MikeL*

2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.


----------



## jameyboy (Aug 27, 2009)

Jameyboy-UK


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

2009 Premium, White in Berks.


----------



## humpytwodogs (Apr 27, 2010)

charlie uk


----------



## mtjones55 (Apr 29, 2010)

2010 black edition, ultimate silver:chuckle:


----------



## ryanha (Nov 2, 2008)

Ryan UK, (bournemouth)


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Storm White premium - mk


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).


----------



## AL0481 (Dec 3, 2009)

UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)


----------



## MacFever (May 19, 2010)

Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium


----------



## kalunuk (May 5, 2010)

2010 Red; Black Edition UK


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK

I think this is up to date
Please COPY AND PASTE then add your number and details on the bottom... then repost!
If this is wrong then be my guest and go back about five pages and do it your self..good luck!


----------



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav


----------



## andypandy (May 18, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

This list is all ****ed up. 

Someone - if anyone cares - needs to spend a bit of time and make sure everyone that's posted is on the list. There's 10 or missing from the last page alone.


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

The people not on the list didn't put their details on properly.
Now the list is up to date they are free to add themselves in the same way as everyone else has.
ie copy the list add your name and repost.
If they had bothered to do this in the first place other members would not have to do it for them.


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

As I said in a previous post

I think this is up to date
Please COPY AND PASTE then add your number and details on the bottom... then repost!
If this is wrong then be my guest and go back about five pages and do it your self..good luck!
__________________


----------



## ricksterb (Jan 2, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well chuffed


----------



## R35 GREECE (Apr 4, 2010)

R35 GREECE - EDM BLACK EDITION


----------



## R35 GREECE (Apr 4, 2010)

panrix said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

mouton 45 uk gun metal sat nav


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well 
271. R35 GREECE - EDM WHITE BLACK EDITION 09
272. mouton 45 uk gun metal sat nav
273. Juhani, 2009 Black Edition in Black, Helsinki, Finland


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

Reflex Silver 2009 black edition uk


----------



## F2WOW (Mar 12, 2010)

*Are R35 Spec V included?*

If so then put me down for one... and if someone can tell me how to upload a photo to this forum I'll do that as well


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

F2WOW said:


> and if someone can tell me how to upload a photo to this forum I'll do that as well


Look in the GALLERY section. There's full instructions posted.

Welcome.


----------



## Pluggy101 (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well 
271. R35 GREECE - EDM WHITE BLACK EDITION 09
272. mouton 45 uk gun metal sat nav
273. Juhani, 2009 Black Edition in Black, Helsinki, Finland
274. Pluggy101, UK 2009 Black Edition in Red


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice if we could get everyone together and have the biggest R35 GTR meeting in the world!!


.


----------



## TRJ2009GTRVIP (Jun 17, 2010)

TRJ - 2009 Import


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we could get everyone together and have the biggest R35 GTR meeting in the world!!
> 
> 
> .


it would be awesome, i would happily be the photographer, som eof my pics of my r35 :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/129980-gtr-photos-gun-metallic-grey.html


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

WooHoo - 2010 Gunmetal Premium


----------



## ashkx (May 23, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well 
271. R35 GREECE - EDM WHITE BLACK EDITION 09
272. mouton 45 uk gun metal sat nav
273. Juhani, 2009 Black Edition in Black, Helsinki, Finland
274. Pluggy101, UK 2009 Black Edition in Red
275. Ashkx, UK 2009 Black Edition in White, with Carbon Fiber Roof


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

shindy white black edition 2010 model


----------



## nick_moss (Aug 29, 2009)

Just got rid of my Black Black 2009 and now I have a Gunmetal Black Edition 2010.


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

ricknick74 uk


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

panrix said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

shindy 2009 nav storm white black edition


----------



## Crazyginge94 (Aug 10, 2009)

*i have a GTR but i'm sadly selling it.*

does anyone want to buy my GTR R35 black,, black edition, i have ordered an audi and have to get rid of it so its going for £48.000 and its only got 7,000 miles and never raced.


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

ricknick74 said:


> panrix said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Guy - UK
> ...


----------



## bigdoyb (Feb 17, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> panrix said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Guy - UK
> ...


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

283, Gatling, Black, Black edition


----------



## R55GDS (Jul 29, 2010)

No I don't own one, but I absolutely love the look of them.
Best thing to come out from Nissan in a long time in my opinion.


----------



## wappingman (Oct 26, 2009)

14. Max = London


----------



## wappingman (Oct 26, 2009)

oops .... new to this .... anyone have experience of taking the R35 on the Euro Tunnel train?


----------



## coops63 (Aug 1, 2010)

285 2010 black edition gun metal


----------



## wappingman (Oct 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by panrix View Post
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009_________________


----------



## robadob (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009_________________
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition


----------



## ChrisWatts (Jun 3, 2010)

bignig said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


14. Chris W


----------



## hobgoblin (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello out there i have recently became a GTR R35 owner and a greenhorn to this forum, i have a few questions to u all about this car,
1/ Where do i get this tuned to approx 600bhp (best company for tuning trying to keep respectable reliability)

2/ Where do i get the loom for the rear light setup

3/ Would also like a carbon bonnet wrap (best company to do job )

Your replies will be greatly appreciated

Fast car by the way


----------



## hobgoblin (Aug 15, 2010)

aaa


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

All the answers to your questions are on the forum mate, use 'Search'.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

hobgoblin said:


> Hello out there i have recently became a GTR R35 owner and a greenhorn to this forum, i have a few questions to u all about this car,
> 1/ Where do i get this tuned to approx 600bhp (best company for tuning trying to keep respectable reliability)
> 
> 2/ Where do i get the loom for the rear light setup
> ...


Welcome, my fellow Red Dead Revolver fan? :wavey:

1. Well three good places to start are Litchfields, GTC & CPR. CPR do 4wd circlip upgrade plus all kinds of clutch baskets (A&B) magic - machined to order! Check out all the Traders, they all do all sorts. :thumbsup:

2. as #1 

3. dunno. If it ain't carbon, it's heavier !!! :flame:

Enjoy. Mine's still boggo-standard ('cept GTROC tax disc holder) and still gives me 60 thrills a minute... spesh with the shagged discs at the mo'! :squintdan :bowdown1:


----------



## hobgoblin (Aug 15, 2010)

Aerodramatics said:


> Welcome, my fellow Red Dead Revolver fan? :wavey:
> 
> 1. Well three good places to start are Litchfields, GTC & CPR. CPR do 4wd circlip upgrade plus all kinds of clutch baskets (A&B) magic - machined to order! Check out all the Traders, they all do all sorts. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply will do some calling this wk to purchase some extra horses


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

not yet but it is Japan import and I am looking around for insurance then I will buy.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Resonate 2010/60 Gun Metal, Black Edition


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009_________________
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition


----------



## fhonejacker17 (Aug 22, 2008)

fhonejacker jdm gtr black 600 bhp mmmmmmm


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

How many of you have taken up the offer of joining the GTROC as paid members for £15? Kindly sponsored and subsidised by Nissan 
full shop details, links and how to join here


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

fhonejacker17 said:


> fhonejacker jdm gtr black 600 bhp mmmmmmm


R35? if yes how much would you sell it?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> How many of you have taken up the offer of joining the GTROC as paid members for £15? Kindly sponsored and subsidised by Nissan
> full shop details, links and how to join here


When I got a GT-R I will join paid members.


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009_________________
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White


----------



## Fasal (Sep 9, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. fasal-UK


----------



## BRUNO1955 (Sep 15, 2010)

*R35*

NEW TO THIS AND TO R35 AS OF YESTERDAY IT IS A UK MODEL


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mods ; I think there is a problem with the list


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Nothing wrong with the list just the poster!


1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. Fasal - UK
281. Bruno-1955 - UK


.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*more*

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. Fasal - UK
281. Bruno-1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the list, just the people adding their names to it...

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey


Sorted.

Wow spooky, must type faster ....


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

Rich-GT said:


> Nothing wrong with the list, just the people adding their names to it...
> 
> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> ...


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec


----------



## Celtic Val (Sep 20, 2010)

*Hi All - Newbie Owner*

:wavey: Hi All, I just joined : )
I bought my GT-R35 ( Gunmetal '09 ) in August...I'm LOVING her!!!:clap:
I'm just finding my way around the forum so please bare with me : ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic Val (Sep 20, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Celtic Val said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


286. bluediamond- ultimate silver, black, miltek


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

bluediamond said:


> 286. bluediamond- ultimate silver, black, miltek


287.Enshiu GT-R Premium,Import,Black,Standard


----------



## BrianGraham (Sep 23, 2010)

*R35*

Brian-UK car


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stevie 76 UK DMG Premium


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

someday soon I hope!


----------



## phil993 (Oct 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by Celtic Val 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

phil993 said:


> Originally Posted by Celtic Val
> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> ...


287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition


----------



## TDC (Oct 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by Celtic Val 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

enshiu said:


> 287.Enshiu GT-R Premium,Import,Black,Standard


Umm I beg your pardon?
I was no.287.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by Celtic Val 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal


----------



## p.karageorgiev (Jun 16, 2008)

Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria USDM


----------



## p.karageorgiev (Jun 16, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Originally Posted by Celtic Val
> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> ...


290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by Celtic Val 
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R850


----------



## Bing (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Bing said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


Oops, a bit late


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition 
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition 
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

296. 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

297. 2010 Black Black Edition UK


----------



## Gazza1269 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition UK


----------



## wilsonnigel (Oct 30, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition 
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)


----------



## Gazza1269 (Jul 10, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition 
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
297. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition


----------



## henrye75 (Sep 27, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal 
290. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium


----------



## mile (Oct 24, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal 
290. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
291. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Repaired recent timeline posts not included and cut and paste errors (I believe) 


1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK 
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition 
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl


----------



## Back in Black (Nov 9, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
__________________


----------



## Jerry North (Oct 31, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

cdp said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


305. PETERJH-EU-Spain


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Na, poor mans supercar!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Also a very rich mans toy - see EVO mag article Sep10
Gerard Lopez (Multi millionaire owner of Renault F1 team) got one modified to 710bhp by Litchfield.
I'm surprised he hasn't added it to this list ;-)


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
________________


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*less 93*

Less 93 Union Jack Jim , after 16 months of GT-R ownership , I'm out , but still keeping an eye on the forum :smokin:


----------



## georgigtr (Nov 23, 2010)

falcs said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Sixx - September 2009 Premium - Gunmetal with Black edition wheels


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

georgigtr said:


> falcs said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Guy - UK
> ...


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent


----------



## andi64 (Oct 26, 2010)

312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

could you add me please..

vxrcourt3 UK


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

stoddie said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


314. jockthedog - UK (Edinburgh), Premium, March 2010, Gunmetallic.
315. vxrcourt3 - UK <your details here>


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

AlanN-2010(Sept) vibrant red black edition, Herts UK


----------



## isambard44 (Nov 16, 2009)

Isambard44 (Andre) - UK


----------



## andrewjhope (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes - UK


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav 


I sold my ultimate silver !
I own the first Blue Ray 2011 in France delivered on 3th february !!! Black edition.
I'll try to post pics but i have'nt enough posts !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

andrewjhope said:


> Yes - UK


Very informative??????


.


----------



## IVIr IVIENSA (Feb 10, 2011)

So I take it 'yes UK' doesnt quite cut it, in that case... Yes, Manchester, Black edition, Black


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

jockthedog said:


> 315. vxrcourt3 - UK <your details here>


Dear sir,

Why are you not specific to your car details?

greetings,


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

AndyBrew, 2010 R35 Black Ed. Black, Nismo


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

IVIr IVIENSA said:


> So I take it 'yes UK' doesnt quite cut it, in that case... Yes, Manchester, Black edition, Black


Its gonna get pinched....


----------



## PetrolHeadScott (Feb 14, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey


----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)

fulmentaljack3t said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey


----------



## timbozyd (Feb 24, 2011)

Originally Posted by fulmentaljack3t View Post
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany


----------



## crossy66 (Nov 20, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11


----------



## ashkx (May 23, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Boby


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

*GTR 35*

UK Edition


----------



## Cavey (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cavey - good choice !!


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK


----------



## ghouluk (Aug 7, 2009)

its arriving on saturday
ghouluk - uk, white, odiham


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Now changed to 2011 R35 Daytona Blue, Recaro


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

*MrB* said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


Happydays - My11 GTR Daytona Blue collected 15th March


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Originally Posted by *MrB* View Post
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Originally Posted by *MrB* View Post
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal


----------



## Aytacirfan (Mar 19, 2011)

Add me


----------



## ADZ09 (Mar 20, 2011)

R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Black. Now in Cardiff, going to ship to home country in October.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Originally Posted by *MrB* View Post
1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal

(some people don't really get this, do they?!)


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats


----------



## kamber (Apr 6, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White (number changed to 340 thanks DeepDish dyslexia kicking in lol!)


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.

PS - Changed KaMBeR's number to 340 as I believe he put 400 by mistake.


----------



## London Pat (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I am getting my new GTR tomorrow, UK supplied car, last of the 2010 model, Black Edition in Black, cheers, Pat


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

DeepDish said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


No.342!....London....PAT!


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Get my UK supplied 2009 Kuro Black, Black edition in mid May.

canny wait!!


Don


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

*White R35 Black Edition*

2010 White Black edition 59 Reg - Live in Purley getting Cobb Tune in 2 days


----------



## SamAdey (Apr 24, 2011)

*I do now!*

Anyone have any experience of the Nissan approved TRIBOS paint protection?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

SamAdey said:


> Anyone have any experience of the Nissan approved TRIBOS paint protection?


wrong place to post this please start a new thread regarding this thread.


----------



## 2002_Viper_GTS_ (Apr 13, 2011)

Poor American owners not allowed on the list ?  Ya know, we read over here too


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

2002_Viper_GTS_ said:


> Poor American owners not allowed on the list ?  Ya know, we read over here too


Unfortunately, this thread is if you own a gtr and not for other subjects.

And I didn't say you can't be on the list!


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

2010 UK black/black edition bought from middlehurst (Tony) two weeks ago


----------



## 2002_Viper_GTS_ (Apr 13, 2011)

enshiu said:


> Unfortunately, this thread is if you own a gtr and not for other subjects.
> 
> And I didn't say you can't be on the list!


Sweet, I am an owner (2010 GTR), just based in America


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

MidLifeCrisis MY11 R35 Blue premium seats as of April 28th 2011


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition


----------



## t15 (May 4, 2011)

2010 Black Black edition....


----------



## OMGr35 (May 14, 2011)

omgr35 UK


----------



## art99 (May 7, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nice - is this list taking into account those that are no longer owners?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Blow Dog said:


> Nice - is this list taking into account those that are no longer owners?


Nope


----------



## andyhirst (May 23, 2011)

2009 Storm White Premium due next week


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

09 Titanium Grey Black Edition


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

09 black black ed


----------



## dontheroof (Feb 15, 2011)

Just bought my R35 traded in my R8 and have to say I'm really pleased I did it. I'm new to the owners club scene and need some advice on how to get involved in meeting up with other GT-R owners etc in my local area of Buckinghamshire, Amersham & Beaconsfield in particular. I've seen an R35 parked in the the local pub the Hart & Magpies is it you??


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking


----------



## Yavimaya (May 28, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition


----------



## Yavimaya (May 28, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition


----------



## Toffee Delight (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition 
349. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

How about copying the list from the last post Toffee? :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelkei (May 21, 2011)

Let me correct that then

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition


----------



## indian (Jun 12, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition


----------



## indian (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry made a mistake!!

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition
356. Indian 59 UK GREY


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry made a mistake!!

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition
356. Indian 59 UK GREY
357. 09 uk black black edition stage 2 cobb __________________


----------



## McH (May 10, 2011)

358.McH Black Black edition UK 2010my


----------



## rotary900 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry made a mistake!!

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46. evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96. wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201. Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234. Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246. IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249. Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267. Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268. andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272. Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282. TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307. Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308. Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309. Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310. dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314. Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition
356. Indian 59 UK GREY
357. 09 uk black black edition stage 2 cobb 
358. McH Black Black edition UK 2010my
359. Rotary900 (Non UK) Brunei Darussalam


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

bash 007 uk y pipe


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46. evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96. wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201. Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234. Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246. IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249. Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267. Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268. andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272. Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282. TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307. Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308. Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309. Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310. dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314. Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition
356. Indian 59 UK GREY
357. 09 uk black black edition stage 2 cobb 
358. McH Black Black edition UK 2010my
359. Rotary900 (Non UK) Brunei Darussalam
360. Juhani - MY09 Black Edition / Black - Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition
356. Indian 59 UK GREY
357. 09 uk black black edition stage 2 cobb 
358. McH Black Black edition UK 2010my
359. Rotary900 (Non UK) Brunei Darussalam
360. Juhani - MY09 Black Edition / Black - Helsinki, Finland
361. Turbotwo- MY09 DMG
__________________


----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert
201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium
301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition
356. Indian 59 UK GREY
357. 09 uk black black edition stage 2 cobb 
358. McH Black Black edition UK 2010my
359. Rotary900 (Non UK) Brunei Darussalam
360. Juhani - MY09 Black Edition / Black - Helsinki, Finland
361. Turbotwo- MY09 DMG
362. jonnydumpvalve- UK 10 plate Premium Edition


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

jonnydumpvalve said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


363. fozi.g - MY59 BLK Edition DMG Nav


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

dont know how to put my name on the list....


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

MY09 BLACK EDITION DGM NON NAV


----------



## EasyE (Aug 2, 2011)

365. EasyE - UK, MY10, Black, Black Ed, Sat Nav


----------



## GLOXN (Aug 7, 2011)

366. GLOXN - MY09 Ultimate Silver


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

367 Wolwo - MY09 Black, Black Edition, Sat Nav


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

368. UK late 2010 Black Edition. White.


----------



## davied (Aug 24, 2011)

369. UK 2009 Black Edition, Silver


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

370 Fazza - MY09 Black, Black Edition, Non Sat Nav


----------



## jensengtr (Sep 1, 2011)

jensen gtr

black edition, 2009 in pearl white


----------



## hirsty (Mar 9, 2010)

MY10 Kuro black black edition


----------



## Welshone (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK 
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. Welshone -uk


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

Welshone said:


> 1. Guy - UK
> 2. Ben - UK
> 3. Rich - UK
> 4. CC - UK
> ...


You just happend to miss the other 37 pages in this thread? 
The list ends at ~372...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Back of the queue Taff!!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

374. Protegimus - 59 Kuro Black Black Edition - UK Nav


----------



## Welshone (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahhhh, I'm always last......


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

376. MY10 Gunmetalic, Black Edition, NAV


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

376. MY10 Gunmetalic, Black Edition, NAV


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

377. uk MY10 Vibrant Red, Black Edition


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

378 - Jasper013 MY11 UK, Gunmetalic/ Recaro


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Still interested?

379. Thunderball. MY09 Titanium Grey, Premium


----------



## PaulAlex (Dec 14, 2011)

PaulAlex - 380 - MY10 Gun Metal Black Edition


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

thunderball said:


> Still interested?
> 
> 379. Thunderball. MY09 Titanium Grey, Premium


Best colour


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

381 - Anders, MY11 Daytona Blue, Surrey


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I now own the car in position 351. :thumbsup:


----------



## dontheroof (Feb 15, 2011)

dontheroof - UK Nav


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

382 - Grahamc, MY10 Red, Surrey


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Methinks this is rather out of date now...


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Fmlad2002 - 383 - MY10 Gun Metal Black Ed, Essex.


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

384 - 2010 Titanium Grey, Premium - Sussex
Litchfield Stage 1 / 2012 Gearbox update


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

385- MY10 Storm White Black Edition.


----------



## Useyourwings (Mar 12, 2012)

386 - UK MY09 Silver Premium


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

387 UK MY59 Grey Black Edition


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

388 DuggsGTR - UK MY09 Silver Premium, Lincs (finally took plunge, collect later this week!) :clap:


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

389 UK MY59 DMG Premium


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

390 - UK 09 black/black


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

391. Black Black Edition UK 2009


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

392- UK black black edition 2010


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Do you own an R35*

393-MY12 Daytona Blue Recaro


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

394-MY09 Black Black Edition


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

4got 2 mention UK


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

395. Goldie. Uk


----------



## Belgium GTR (Jan 8, 2013)

396. 2010 Black edition Belgium


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

397. UK 2012 Daytona Blue Premium


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

398 my12


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

399. 59 Plate Black / Black Sat nav


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

400- UK 2009/09 Premium Edition DMG


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

401. UK 2009 Black Edition Sat Nav Rear View Camera and upgrades /
mods / carbon bits /non res y pipe / soon to be wrapped


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

402. Uk 2009 premium. Gun metal grey. 
Some minor mods: ypipe, gfb BOVs, Cobb with custom tune, 4 lights, smattering of carbon, eibach spacers.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

The problem is the forum doesn't allow a post to be over 16633 characters long so...

1. Guy - UK
2. Ben - UK
3. Rich - UK
4. CC - UK
5. Zed Ed - UK
6. Hazardous - UK
7. alloy - UK
8. sin - uk + AA road map
9. WingedBeast1968 (Paul) - UK Nav
10. tomgtr - EU (Non UK)
11. RightKerfuffle (Kevin) - UK Nav
12. FlowersGTR - UK
13. Bignig - UK
14. jcg - UK
15. Scott - UK
16. THEINZANTIGER, EU Spain
17. Steve (I'm in the UK but the car was made in Japan !)
18. GTRAM - UK + garmin DMG black edition
19. TomTomGTA - EU (non UK)
20. Paul_G - UK
21. Bhopper - UK
22. MSM - UK (his name seemed to go missing apologies if he removed it deliberately)
23. JKRice - UK
24. Dwreid - UK
25. Zeyd - EU - France
26. WildRover - UK (Jerry F).
27. gtrterry-UK nav black
28. Pip - UK
29. Spazpeker - UK
30. Perra - EU - Sweden
31. TheDeadPrussian - UK
32. Audinut - UK
33. bhp - UK
34. paul__k - UK
35. CJAY - UK Nav White
36. Robbie J (JDM and proud of it + tomtom)
37. Axalotl - UK
38. Sumo69 (David) - UK Nav
39. MisterS3 (ian) UK, Kuro Black Black Ed Sat Nav
40. MickB - UK
41. nurburgringgtr - UK tomtom
42. Titanium GTR - UK spec (Black Edition) Gun metal grey
43. xsvoid (Umar) - UK
44. GuyBlue10 - UK
45. rblvjenkins - UK
46.evoscott-uk
47. white gtr 35
48. Clint Thrust UK
49. ChuckUK - UK DMG BLK-ED Sat Nav
50. Alastairw - UK - White
51. WoREoD - UK - Premium - Titanium Grey (Brownish!)
52. EvolutionVI - EU/D - Premium - Titanium Grey (no money left for a TomTom)
53. s2gtr UK Sat Nav
54. LK Drifter (Martin) - UK Gun Grey BLK-ED
55. Bruce 20BL Red/ Carbon wheels,seats TiTan exhaust UK
56. m4rc1980 Black black edition
57. Thistle - UK
58. ARW - UK
59. race.pace - UK
60. ifty - UK
61. - Naranja - UK
62. kevinsmart - UK
63. David.Yu - UK - Premium - Gun Metallic (soon to be wrapped Purple!)
64. Jurgen - JDM
65. Peterpeter UK
66. bazza_g - UK
67. tomtom - Blk Edt Blk (BUT FOR SALE)
68. JJA - Blk Blk
69. SuzaFan - Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav - EU
70. Henry 145 UK Nav car Tit Premium
71. CharlieBrown
72. Kamae - UK
73. HENRYGGGIBSON - UK
74. JohnHanton57 - UK Black Black edition (The Beast)
75. BigNige - UK Nav BlkED US
76. mickv - UK Non nav DMG prem
77. Hope4sun - UK
78. duka - UK
79. besty - UK black in red
80. LennyGTR - UK
81. Frenchie - France
82. Paula8115624 - UK Black Black Edn Non Sat Nav Germany
83. Pimlico UK Gun metal
84. turbobungle (Ross) - UK Premium Non-Nav
85. Mo_GTR - UK
86. KnobbySP1 (Ian) - UK Black edition Ultimate Silver SatNav
87. SpeedBear - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
88. ScottyB - UK Premium Non Nav
89. Tom (tjscott) - UK Black/Black Sat Nav
90. imattersuk - UK
91. masterace- UK black sat nav
92. steven2mum-UK Black
93. UnionJackJim-UK Black in White
94. Tim - Uk silver b/e
95. NJD - UK
96.wolfandgang - Germany Black Ed on black Nav
97. Maxxwaxx - UK premium non nav
98. Ian - UK Black/Black - non Nav
99. highlandsaf -UK Black
100. supraman - UK Premium Nav (Gun Metallic)
101. RSPaul - UK Black/Ultimate - non Nav
102. Jeffsquiz - UK Premium White - non nav
103. GTRok - UK
104. Stealth- in UK ,Pearl White JDM Black edition.
105. Kislik - Czech, Black/Black USDM
106. asif - uk dmg/ black/non-nav
107. ANDY400R - UK
108. 1Rosco1 - UK
109. Rich001 - UK Premium/non Nav (DMG)
110. P1toR35 - UK Gun Met Black Ed (+ excellent sense of direction)
111. Spoilermixer - UK Black/non Nav (DMG)
112. Smokey Campbell - UK Black / Black Non nav
113. SurreyUMSGTR - UK Black Ed / Ultimate Silver Non Nav
114. Black dog - UK Black ED Sat Nav in black
115. h3gg3m - UK Premium Gun Met With Nav
116. lancerjock - uk storm white/black non nav
117. Lindsay Mac - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
118. SmeeAgain - UK Ultimate Silver Sat Nav Premium
119. Pie-Man - UK, Storm White, Black Edition, Sat-Nav
120. Bazyboy- uk black ed sat nav in black
121. Kurgen - UK Red/Black edition
122. Godders - UK Black Edition Nav in Black
123. GBH - UK Black Edition in Black non sat Nav
124. GTRLEWITT - Premium - Gun Metallic non Nav
125. Nassin - UK Black Edition - Black
126. Smikee
127. CarL - UK Black Edition, Sat Nav in Ultimate Silver
128. Iggy- UK Gun Metal black edition
129. DopeAwards - UK Gun Metal Premium Sat Nav
130. KK1 -UK
131. S Randall - UK DMG Premium with Sat Nav
132. Jez1in-UK Ultimate Silver/non nav
133. estorilblau-UE/FRANCE ultimate silver/premium/sat.nav
134. silverback-DE Black Edition in black
135. mwebster-DE Black Edition in black
136. bobd - Ultimate Silver - Black edition
137. E5.Unicorn - Black - Black edition
138. Avik - Black Edition - Black - 2009 SAT NAV CAR
139. stcbarn- UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
140. Mr Rob - UK Black Edition | Black | Non Nav
141. need4speed - UK Black Edition - Black - SatNav
142. Aerodramatics (Dom) - UK Premium - Ultimate Silver non nav
143. Pilot_Project - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
144. Kaizen - UK Black Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
145. RM09 GTR - UK Standard Edition - Ultimate Silve
146. Skip - Uk Black Edition- Black - Sat Nav
147. Gordon R - UK - Black / Black Edition
148. Benji27 - EU (Belgium) - DMG/Black - Sat Nav
149. Nicherotors - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
150. Marders - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metal - Sat Nav
151. R1Mark - UK Black Edition - Titanium - Non sat Nav
152. AdamL - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
153. JonL - UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
154. Bris - EU (Spain) Black Edition- Gun Metal
155. GTRYorks - UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver Non Nav
156. GTRSTAR - UK
157. Prashan - UK Premium Edition - DMG - Sat Nav
158. SRGTR
159. Dhayek - Lebanon - VVIP - Ultimat Silver
160. Sumo Power - UK Premium Edition - Red
161. Sumo Power - UK Black Edition - Black
162. Pugwash - UK Premium Edion - Ultimate Silver - Non Nav (For Sale)
163. DWC - UK Premium Edition - Gun Metallic
164. nas3damus - EU (Belgium) - Black Edition - Ultimate Silver - Non Sat Nav
165. weetrav - UK Premium - 2009 - Pearl/Storm White - Non Nav
166. jon w - UK Premium - Black edition - gun metal grey - sat nav
167. 313bcp UK Black Edition - Black - Sat Nav
168. Atomic - UK Black Edition - Gun Metallic - Sat Nav
169. tee-double-u - UK Premium Edition - Ultimate Silver
170. gaj600rr - UK Premium - Gun Metallic - Satnav
171. waltong - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
172. rogerm - UK Black Edition - Storm White - Sat Nav
173. scottishgtr- UK Cheap Edition- Gun Metallic - Non Nav.
174. Jimbo GTR - UK , Black , Black edition non nav
175. bbrqr65 - UK
176. manjit- uk (Black Editon, Black)
177. Deerhunter Edinburgh Uk 09 Ultimate Silver, Black Edition
178. Button - Frome UK... Matt Black???
179. guycuthbert - Gun Metallic, Premium, non-nav
180. bobo ums premium
181. NW99 Silver Black Edition UK Car
182. JonH UK Ultimate Silver Premium
183. kpkpkp- Storm White, Black Edtion, non-nav
184. RodB- Red, Premium, Nav
185. M10HMY Su, Red, Premium, Nav, Gorgeous
186. Nurberg, gunmetallic, premium.
187. Richard-R35, Black,Black, UK, non-nav.
188. Chris (CLWGTR) JDM Dark Metal Grey Prem Ed. Bought while living in Yokohama.Now in UK.
189. Kurgan, FINLAND
190. Big Dog - UK Gunmetallic Black edition, Nav
191. Countvonc - UK, White, Black, Non-nav
192. T80 GTR - JDM BLACK EDITION (550.4BHP)
193. RIGGERZ - UK BLACK BLACK EDITION,NAV
194. R35undercover- uk
195. Tetsuya - UK Black/Black
196. Rich M-Uk Red Black Edition NAV
197. sowlergtr - UK, black edition
198. nigel.j - UK
199. HonzaGT-R - Dark Metal Grey/Black Edition - Czech Republic
200. Englebert


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

201.Gtr-spec v (FF)
202. 007 uk black/black
203. nm99 GTR R35 Silver Black Edition
204. Highlander UK Red Premiun Edition
205. Evosean uk, Black/Black Edition
206. Nick Moss - UK - Black/Black
207. BidgD1975 - UK - Grey Premium Edtion Cream leather
208. qmilne- white JDM r35 premium edition
209. Sigilobaphomet - UK Black Edition/Black/Non-Nav
210. wad - UK Gun metallic Black edition, Nav
211. Jno - UK (non-SatNav), Black.
212. 10dav uk black/black edition non sat nav
213. Martin - UK sat nav
214. Bigtw-Kent Uk (non sat nav) black edition Red carbon vents and lower splitter
215. Rich 2010GTR UK Sat Nav 2010 Black/Black Edition
216. Korg - UK Silver / Premium
217. Arcam - UK Gunmetal - Premium Edition
218. wheely -JDM white black ed(CPR TUNED)
219. TimJMS - UK Black, Nav, Matt Black
220. Viper-UK 2010 Red but Orange wrap Black ed.
221. GTR 73 - White Black Edition
222. Come on Geoff - GM/Black
223. AnilJ- UK2010 Black Edition - Lambo Orange Wrap by CreativeFx
224. Beaver - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Kuro Black
225. Joe(JoeTheJoey) - 2010 Spec Black Edition in Ultimate Silver - Sat Nav
226. Ben (Booooh) - 2010 EDM DMG / Black Edition / SatNav
227. Pete (petestorey) - UK 2009 Spec Black Edition, fake carbon roof, quite a lot of extra oomph, special 'crashed through halfords' look
228. Glenn (d_m) - UK 59/2009 Kuro Black, Black Edition
229. Fabrizio. Black sat/nav
230- Jaw_F430 UMS Blk Ed UK
231. AndyE14, UK Gunmetallic Black Ed Nav (2010 MY I think)
232. Elliott_GTR. Matt Black with Scura stripes. UK Nav Black Edition.
233. Buzzer 212 - Black edition with sat nav.
234 Black edition with Nav Storm white
235. JDM Premium Silver
236. Matt Black wrapped. UK Nav Black Edition.
237. apc. Gun Metallic, Premium, 2010 spec.
238. 2009 black edition silver uk
239. donnynsc, UK Black Edition, DMG, 2010 spec
240. gcatz, UK Black Edition, Gun Metallic, 2010
241. Swedish Ultimate Silver Black Edition 2010
242. Reggie68UK, UK Black Edition, Black, 2010 spec
243. NICKH - Ultimate Silver Premium Edition with Grey Leather.
244. ToroKuro (Charlie) - 2010 UK Black Edition, Black
245. Robsm - UK Ti Blk Ed
246 IMPERIALS - Representing in Cambs UK BLACK EDITION
247. Oliver134, 2010 ultimate silver prem.
248. _shaun_, 2010 Black Edition in White
249 Varsity Black edition in "Brownish" Titanium
250. Kernal 2010 Black/Black
251. Pippyrips - Red, Black Edition with Nav
252. EvoJeff Black Edition in red, satnav Ace Filled up five times in a week
253. 2009 Storm White Black edition in Lancs.
254. Jameyboy-UK
255. Hambroski - Sept 09 Black / Black / Nav
256. 2009 Premium, White in Berks.
257. charlie uk
258. 2010 black edition, ultimate silver
259. Ryan UK, (bournemouth)
260. Storm White premium - mk
261. 2010 Black Edition in Black, Zagreb, Croatia
262. Filipe Jesus, 2010 DMG Premium Edition with Sat., Portugal (Lisbon).
263. UK 2009 Black Edition in Ultimate Silver
264. New model (2011); Gun Metal; EU (Belgium)
265. Black Edition 2009 - Brussels/Belgium
266. kalunuk 2010 Red; Black Edition UK
267 Ramos333, Black, Black Edition UK Non Nav
268.andypandy - UK
269. Ricksterb, Gunmetal Black Edition 2009/59, UK
270. panrix - Ultimate Silver, Premium, Nav, North East England, well
271. ricknick74 uk
272 Bigdoyb 59 black edition
273. Max-London-Black Edition 2009
274. Robadob, UK; Black; 2010 Black Edition
275. Resonate - UK, Black edition
276. omishri - UK, Premium Edition
277. Frank - UK, Premium Edition in White
278. EA74GTR - UK - Silver Black Edition - London Town
279. ROG350Z - UK - Premium Storm White
280. fasal - UK
281. BRUNO1955 - UK
282.TURBONUT- SCOTLAND black edition gunmetal grey
283. CHUCAI- Malaysia- white premium edition
284. max_R34-UAE-Black black edition Gulf spec
285. Celtic Val- Cornwall, UK. Black edition- Gunmetal
286. phil993 - UK
287. jeevgtr - UK - Black Edition
288. TDC - UK Black Black Edition
289. Marc UK Black Edition , Gunmetal
290. Petar - 1 GT-R - Bulgaria - USDM 2009
291. Rami - Belgium - Premium R85
292. Bing - UK - GT-R Spec-V
293. W8PMC - UK - Storm White Premium Edition
294. EddieC - UK - Storm White Black Edition
295. Enshiu - 2008 JDM - Black premium edition
296. OldBob - 2010 Premium - Titanium Grey
297. vxrcymru - 2010 Black Black Edition UK
298. Gazza1269 - UK - Sept 2009 Kuro Black Black Edition
299. wilsonnigel - UK - 2010 - Gunmetal Special Edition M-16 (no16 of 16)
300. Henrye75 - UK 2010, Premium Edition, Titanium


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

301. mile - Finland, 2010, Premium Edition, Br White Pearl
302. Back in Black (Mark) 2009 - Black Edition in Black - Cambridgeshire, England
303. Jerry North, Red, Black Edition UK
304. cdp - Belgium - ultimate premium
305. PETERJH-EU-Spain
306. falcs - UK 2010 USM Black Edition
307.Georgi Bulgaria EU-2010 Black Edition-White Perl
308.Sixx-September 2009 Premium-Gunmetal with Black edition wheels
309.Gtrmallorca-EU Spain-2010 Premium Edition Gunmetal
310.dukes-EU
311. marcusjames - Ultimate Silver Kent
312. andi64 - 2010 -Black edition, in Black, full Milltek, Stage 2 Litchfield UK
313. stoddie - UK - black edition - Gunmetal
314 . Scott - 2010 UK Black Edition - Ultimate Silver
315. Adamantium - 2010 UK Black Edition - Kuro Black
316. Fulmentaljack3t - '59 UK premium Edition Titanium Grey
317. DaveXR-2010 black edition gunmetal grey
318. Timbozyd-2011 Black Edition white, will be delivered 25.03.2011, Germany
319. Crossy66 2011-Daytona Blue. UK. Del 02/03/11
320. Ashkx - GTR R35 UK White in Black Edition with Carbon roof 2009
321. Jakdaw - '59 UK Black Black Edition
322. Cavey - R35 2010 UK - Red in Black Edition.
323. Milonator: R35 2011, Gun metallic, Recaro...delivery 14th March 2011 UK
333. Ken BHP - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
334. Bobel - R35 UK 09 Black Edition Black...that place acrosss the water thats broke.
335. scampbird - R35 UK Premium. Oxfordshire, UK. Previously marcusjames car.
336. *MrB* - R35 UK 09 DMG Black Edition
337. mugearsuk (Ricki) - R35 UK 09 Black Edition in Gunmetal
338 coolmeister - R35 UK 2010 Black edition in Gunmetal
339 happydays - MY11 R35 Berkshire UK in Daytona Blue with recaro seats
340. KaMBeR - 2010 UK, Premium Edition in White
341. DeepDish - R35 2010 - Black Edition, Black.
342. London_pat R35 2010 UK supplied car Black Edition, Black
343. Dumbo - MY11 R35 Gunmetal / Recaro
344. S99ANE - 2010 uk Premium edition Gunmetal Grey grey interior
345. MidLifeCrisis - MY11 R35 Blue / Premium Seats
346. DanR35 - MY 11 R35 Blue / Recaro
347. R34mspec - MY 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
348. art99 - 2010 UK Black / Black Edition
349. Yavimaya - 2008 Singapore Black on matte black rims / Premium Edition
350. iksvo - MY09 EU Brilliant White / Premium Edition
351. goRt - MY10 DMG premium, sublime overtaking (CT17 owns)
352. sidepipe - MY11 UK R35 Daytona/Recaro
353. James- MY09 UK R35 BLack- Black Edition
354. Toffee Delight - MY11 R35 White / Premium Seats
355. MichaelKei - South Korea - MY10 R35 Pearl White / Premium Edition
356. Indian 59 UK GREY
357. 09 uk black black edition stage 2 cobb 
358. McH Black Black edition UK 2010my
359. Rotary900 (Non UK) Brunei Darussalam
360. Juhani - MY09 Black Edition / Black - Helsinki, Finland
361. Turbotwo- MY09 DMG
362. jonnydumpvalve- UK 10 plate Premium Edition
363. fozi.g - MY59 BLK Edition DMG Nav
364. MY09 BLACK EDITION DGM NON NAV
365. EasyE - UK, MY10, Black, Black Ed, Sat Nav
366. GLOXN - MY09 Ultimate Silver
367 Wolwo - MY09 Black, Black Edition, Sat Nav
368. UK late 2010 Black Edition. White.
369. UK 2009 Black Edition, Silver
370 Fazza - MY09 Black, Black Edition, Non Sat Nav
371. jensen gtr black edition, 2009 in pearl white
372. MY10 Kuro black black edition
373. Welshone -uk
374. Protegimus - 59 Kuro Black Black Edition - UK Nav
375. AK-500 MY10 Gunmetalic, Black Edition, NAV
376. scoobyc uk MY10 Vibrant Red, Black Edition
377. Jasper013 MY11 UK, Gunmetalic/ Recaro
378. Thunderball. MY09 Titanium Grey, Premium
379. PaulAlex MY10 Gun Metal Black Edition
380. Anders, MY11 Daytona Blue, Surrey
381. dontheroof - UK Nav
382 - Grahamc, MY10 Red, Surrey
383. Fmlad2002 MY10 Gun Metal Black Ed, Essex.
384. 2010 Titanium Grey, Premium - Sussex - lichfeild stg1
385- Will64 MY10 Storm White Black Edition.
386 Useyourwings UK MY09 Silver Premium
387 perrin21 UK MY59 Grey Black Edition
388 DuggsGTR - UK MY09 Silver Premium, Lincs
389 willgts UK MY59 DMG Premium
390 - wosisnim UK 09 black/black
391. Takamo Black Black Edition UK 2009
392- R35 boxer UK black black edition 2010
393- jeff5 MY12 Daytona Blue Recaro
394- goranto UK MY09 Black Black Edition
395. Goldie. Uk
396. Belgium GTR 2010 Black edition Belgium
397. UK 2012 Daytona Blue Premium
398 NBS my12
399. Satan 59 Plate Black / Black Sat nav
400- TABZ UK 2009/09 Premium Edition DMG
401. Devilsguard UK 2009 Black Edition
402. Julesthecat Uk 2009 premium. Gun metal grey.
403. gtr rgt MY09 black edition

That took me ****ing ages...I dont work here so don't moan If there are mistakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

404 Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

405 JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

406 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

FFs...


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros

_*To put it back on course as a list.._


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition


----------



## Dan GTR (Jan 21, 2013)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dan GTR said:


> 404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
> 405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
> 406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
> 407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
> ...


410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.


----------



## gtman (Sep 4, 2012)

412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

413-Kabz my09 black - black edition.


----------



## angel200sx (Feb 27, 2013)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
413-Kabz my09 black - black edition
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
413-Kabz my09 black - black edition
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

416 uk my59 silver/black edition


----------



## Munzi (Sep 22, 2010)

417 UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

418 erol_h blue my11 finally


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

419 chris1049 09 premium. Gunmetal.


----------



## Ajns3 (Mar 5, 2013)

420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal


----------



## moochofun (Feb 16, 2013)

421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats :clap:


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension


----------



## gtman (Sep 4, 2012)

423 2011 white


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

424 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

425 Black MY2011


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

428 - WMD - UK


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

429 MY11 white


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

430, red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.


----------



## mjr35 (Mar 5, 2013)

431. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Number corrected Mike & added to the list

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.
432. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.
432. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia[/QUOTE]
433. Cd09- ultimate silver black edition 2010 UK


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.
432. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia[/QUOTE]
433. Cd09- ultimate silver black edition 2010 UK
434. CelticWebs 2010 Black Edition. Nr. Cardiff UK


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.
432. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia[/QUOTE]
433. Cd09- ultimate silver black edition 2010 UK
434. CelticWebs 2010 Black Edition. Nr. Cardiff UK
435. RossMJS - Red 2009 Black Edition, Truro, Cornwall, UK


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.
432. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia[/QUOTE]
433. Cd09- ultimate silver black edition 2010 UK
434. CelticWebs 2010 Black Edition. Nr. Cardiff UK
435. RossMJS - Red 2009 Black Edition, Truro, Cornwall, UK
436. Steven - 2010 650r black edition, uk


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.
432. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia[/QUOTE]
433. Cd09- ultimate silver black edition 2010 UK
434. CelticWebs 2010 Black Edition. Nr. Cardiff UK
435. RossMJS - Red 2009 Black Edition, Truro, Cornwall, UK
436. Steven - 2010 650r black edition, uk
437. Chopchopsee - UK MY09 DMG Premium (same car as at position 5)


----------



## X29GTR (Nov 16, 2013)

404. Jamie - UK 2009 White Black edition
405. JasonNT - White MY10 Black Edition
406. 15delux - UK 2009 DMG black edition
407. Tin - Blue MY12 Recaros
408. Cheesyslug - UK 2009 DMG Black Edition
409. Dan GTR - UK 09 DMG Black Edition
410 dominic UK 10 Red Black Edition( best colour )
411: Bimble - MY10 Black/Black Edition.
412- ANDY 2011 GTR..uk
414-angel200sx-EU 09 Black/Black Edition
415. Glennyboy - UK 2009 Black / Black Edition
416. Gavinsan - uk my59 silver/black edition
417. Munzi - UK09 Silver/Black Edition SVM 650 and going up 
418 erol_h blue my11 finally
420 Ajns3 09 Premium Gunmetal
421: moochofun aka Ross - UK MY11 in the best colour which is Red with Black Edition seats
422 - Ikey Solomon aka Steve - MY10 DMG Premium - Stage 4 Litchfield, brakes , suspension
423. gtman - 2011 white
424. paula8115624 - 2010 DMG Black edition (replaces 082 2009 Black Black Edition) still in Sunny Germany
425. GTsJs - Black MY2011
426 Wosisnim 2009 black/black. Non res Y pipe, Cobb Nis006
427 Supra_Sanj - UK 59 Black Edition, Kuro Black.
428 - WMD, UK
429. sammyh - MY11 white
430. ossie cossie - red 2009 model, Tony in Australia.
431. Hellski, UK 2010 DMG Black Edition.
432. BLUE MY11 Model.. Mike in Australia[/QUOTE]
433. Cd09- ultimate silver black edition 2010 UK
434. CelticWebs 2010 Black Edition. Nr. Cardiff UK
435. RossMJS - Red 2009 Black Edition, Truro, Cornwall, UK
436. Steven - 2010 650r black edition, uk
437. Chopchopsee - UK MY09 DMG Premium (same car as at position 5)
438 Tony 2009 UK Black Edition (Manchester)


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Spen 2010 black edition in White York


----------



## bigtim (Sep 2, 2013)

Tim 2009 White Black Edition UK


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Buzby UK /2009 R35B Kuro Black


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Kingy (car killer) MY11 dmg recaro edition


----------

